# Sleep naked: a PSA



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 25, 2008)

sleepnaked.org 

the link doesn't have any nude pictures or anything, but i suppose it could be construed as NSFW, so i've copied most of the important text below:



> The benefits
> Comfort and health
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 25, 2008)

the downside is you have to wash your sheets more often


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the downside is you have to wash your sheets more often



i'd say it's worth it for the increased comfort


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 25, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i'd say it's worth it for the increased comfort



Yes- yes, it is.


----------



## Kotex (Apr 25, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>



ha. Yeah, I somehow knew you'd be in this thread. But you were right, it is better.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting! But why do I have to install software to go to the site?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Interesting! But why do I have to install software to go to the site?



....you do?  that's odd


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> ....you do?  that's odd



Yeah. This pops up when I go there. I can't close it or otherwise bypass it. 







Only in Firefox, though. It seems fine with IE. I think I need to run CCleaner.


----------



## Groff (Apr 26, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i'd say it's worth it for the increased comfort



 X100


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 26, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah. This pops up when I go there. I can't close it or otherwise bypass it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



strange, that didn't happen to me, and i'm using Firefox also. must be a windows thing


----------



## garthfluff (Apr 26, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> X100



Thirded. Especially with a partner, i always had mild insomnia and always felt awful in the morning, sleeping naked has helped this a lot. 

"What if there is a fire/emergency?"

I always just figured it would be funny to run outside naked...


----------



## darren (Apr 26, 2008)

Wash your sheets more often?

I'm hoping you're washing them every week, regardless.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 26, 2008)

You're supposed to wash them every week? I'm lucky if I do it once a month


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 26, 2008)

Kotex said:


> ha. Yeah, I somehow knew you'd be in this thread. But you were right, it is better.



I won you over.


----------



## darren (Apr 26, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You're supposed to wash them every week? I'm lucky if I do it once a month



That's just gross.

I love the feeling of getting into a nice clean bed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 26, 2008)

darren said:


> That's just gross.
> 
> I love the feeling of getting into a nice clean bed.



It's a place to sleep. I'm single so there's no stains, and I don't jerk off on my bed  It doesn't stink and I don't spill shit on it, I see no need to change it  I have female friends over (who are anal about cleaning shit) and they sit on my bed or occasionally lay in it, and they don't say anything.


----------



## MrJack (Apr 26, 2008)

In my family we also wash the sheets about once or twice a month but we're pretty picky about our hygiene otherwise so there's simply no need to do it more often. Shower every day at least once, different pants when we're inside the house and we don't wear shoes when inside either, that's just gross.  And we wash our cloths quite often. 

Plus we have these things called chairs for our guests to sit on, so they don't get dirt on the beds.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 26, 2008)

who says you have to clean your sheets?


----------



## Kotex (Apr 28, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I won you over.



haha. So you did


----------



## Splees (May 9, 2008)

WELL GEE. I GUESS WE SHOULD NOT USE BLANKET ANYMORE, as fabrics press against the skin.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 9, 2008)

You shouldn't sleep on a bed for the same reason. You should really be sleeping levitating in the air.


----------



## Nick (May 9, 2008)

i know that il never go back to sleeping on a bed after i tried levatation

its just so confortable.


----------



## Seven (May 9, 2008)

Maybe that's why Keef cannot be killed by conventional weapons?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 10, 2008)

Splees said:


> WELL GEE. I GUESS WE SHOULD NOT USE BLANKET ANYMORE, as fabrics press against the skin.



it's really not the same thing though....when i wear something to bed, it always ends up twisted and uncomfortable, and that extra layer of fabric rubbing not only on skin, but also another layer of fabric makes it worse. i hate wearing socks to bed, too....just feels really weird and uncomfortable to me.


nudity ftw


----------



## budda (May 10, 2008)

im all about the boxers/socks sleep.

being naked in bed just feels weird lol


----------



## stuh84 (May 10, 2008)

I find one problem with sleeping naked. It makes me......horny is the only way to say it. Hence why I ALWAYS sleep naked when with my girl, and rarely if ever when not.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 10, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> I find one problem with sleeping naked. It makes me......horny is the only way to say it.



i felt like that when i was younger....i guess i've just gotten used to it


----------



## Zepp88 (May 10, 2008)

I will never try to wake you up or go to your house early in the morning. Ever.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 10, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I will never try to wake you up or go to your house early in the morning. Ever.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 10, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


>


----------



## JBroll (May 10, 2008)

I don't exactly sleep too much, but on those rare occasions I'm not wearing anything... I just don't like underwear, I'm not sleeping in jeans and a t-shirt, and I'm not buying bloody pajamas (Why not? Because I'm not fucking FIVE and afraid that the monsters will take naked pictures of me and send them to JJ. That's why. Nobody over five should say pajamas.), so it wasn't a conscientious decision to rid the world of elastic bands... amusing as that would be.

Jeff


----------



## GuitarG2 (May 10, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I don't exactly sleep too much, but on those rare occasions I'm not wearing anything... I just don't like underwear, I'm not sleeping in jeans and a t-shirt, and I'm not buying bloody pajamas (Why not? Because I'm not fucking FIVE and afraid that the monsters will take naked pictures of me and send them to JJ. That's why. Nobody over five should say pajamas.), so it wasn't a conscientious decision to rid the world of elastic bands... amusing as that would be.
> 
> Jeff


 
Pfft. Pyjamas RULE, dude.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 10, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I don't exactly sleep too much, but on those rare occasions I'm not wearing anything... I just don't like underwear, I'm not sleeping in jeans and a t-shirt, and I'm not buying bloody pajamas (Why not? Because I'm not fucking FIVE and afraid that the monsters will take naked pictures of me and send them to JJ. That's why. Nobody over five should say pajamas.), so it wasn't a conscientious decision to rid the world of elastic bands... amusing as that would be.
> 
> Jeff



I have Monty Python pajamas on.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 11, 2008)

its all fun and games until one of your friends wakes you up by tearing off your blankets....he will never do that again LOL


----------



## progmetaldan (May 12, 2008)

I tried it the past few nights, and yeah it is quite relaxing...  If you're concerned about getting cold, just wear socks, it warms your whole body, you'll feel like a tool, but it works...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 13, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> I tried it the past few nights, and yeah it is quite relaxing...  If you're concerned about getting cold, just wear socks, it warms your whole body, you'll feel like a tool, but it works...



i hate the feeling of wearing socks to sleep...something about the feeling of them rubbing against the sheets bothers me. i can't put on socks before pants for the same reason.

i crashed at a friend's place last night and passed out pretty much fully clothed, belt included, it kinda sucked...when i got home, i couldn't get out of them fast enough


----------



## progmetaldan (May 13, 2008)

yeah, sleeping fully clothed is the worst...


----------



## JBroll (May 13, 2008)

No, sleeping fully clothed in the trunk of a Kia is worse...

Jeff


----------



## FortePenance (May 13, 2008)

Sleeping fully clothed in a tent with various other people and drunk people grabbing your ass and kicking you is the worst.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 13, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Sleeping fully clothed in a tent with various other people and drunk people grabbing your ass and kicking you is the worst.



what if the tent was in the trunk of a kia, you were straight, everyone else was gay, and you were naked? i suspect *that* would be the worst


----------



## FortePenance (May 14, 2008)

I would wish that I had chicken pox.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 14, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I would wish that I had chicken pox.



No, you would close your eyes, try to relax and accept the inevitable.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 15, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> what if the tent was in the trunk of a kia, you were straight, everyone else was gay, and you were naked? i suspect *that* would be the worst


----------



## OzzyC (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No, you would close your eyes, try to relax and accept the inevitable.




You're breathing so I guess you're still alive
even if signs seem to tell me otherwise.
Won't you come on a bit closer,
close enough so I can smell you.
I need you to feel this.
I need this to make me whole.
Release in sodomy.
For I am your witness and
blood and flesh can be trusted.(X2)
And only this one holy medium brings me peace of mind.


----------

